# Pool zum Koi-Teich umbauen?



## Säscha (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und möchte etwas über den Koi wissen
1. Ab was für ein alter werden kois geschlechtsreif?
2. Wie viel wachsen junge Kois im Jahr?( meine Kois sind 10,20,30cm)
Mein Opa möchte seinen in der Erde eingebauten Pool mit 25000 liter zuschütten und ich wollte wissen ob man in dem Pool jetzt Kois halten kann und braucht man da dann eine neue Filtertechnik weil mein Opa hat für den Pool so nen FIlter der mit Sand reinigt.

Mfg
Sascha


----------



## Säscha (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

kann mir jemand helfen von euch?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

:willkommen hier im Forum!

sorry, leider habe ich keine Ahnug von Kois! 

aber dir antwortet bestimmt jemand der sich auskennt!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

Hallo Sacha 

Also ein bisschen Zeit musst du den Usern schon geben, besonders bei dem Wetter :

Koi haben ca. mit 3-5 Jahren die Geschlechtsreife erreicht. Das Wachstum der Koi hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, kann man nicht pauschalieren.

Um den Pool zu einem Koiteich umzuwandeln ist ein wenig mehr nötig als nur ein neuer Filter. Lies dir doch bitte unser Basiswissen durch, da werden einige deiner Fragen schon beantwortet.


----------



## Säscha (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

Ok werd ich machen danke für die schnellen Antworten heute


----------



## Säscha (12. Juli 2010)

*Pool zum Schwimmteich/teich*

Hallo ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mal etwas wissen mein Opa will seinen im boden eigegrabenen Pool mit Erde zuschütten weil keiner den Pool sauber macht  und da kam mir die Frage ob man den Pool einfach zum Koiteich umwandeln kann braucht man da eine andere Filtertechnik weil wir haben einen Sandfilter am Pool kann man den dafür auch verwenden und einfach Fische rein lassen oder was muss man alles umgestaltem?
MFG
Sascha


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

Servus Sascha

Herzlich Willkommen

Wie Uwe angemerkt hat ... so einfach ist das nicht 

Und hast du Dir das Basiswissen schon durchgelesen 

Zeige uns doch bitte mal den Pool 

Habe deinen anderen Thread hier angehängt ....


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

Hallo, Sascha, gratuliere zum neuen Hobby. Hört sich für manche vielleicht doof an, aber Kois entwickeln sich völlig unterschiedlich, wie kleine Kinder. Manche werden handzahm, kommen auf Zuruf, nuckeln an Deinem Finger und lassen sich streicheln. Andere bleiben ihr Leben lang zurückhaltend und auf Distanz. Manchmal wird auch der " nicht so schöne " der Lieblingskoi ! So wie meiner . Gruß Jo


----------



## Säscha (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

Ok ich werde schauen ob ich was zu dem thema finden werde! Aber kann mir jemand mal sagen ob der Sandfilter auch für Teiche geeignet sind?

MFG
Sascha


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

Servus Sascha

Eine Sandfilteranlage ist meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet für Teiche und schon garnicht für Koiteiche .....

Eine Sandfilteranlage sammelt den Schmutz auf und bringt in nur bedingt (Rückspülen) wieder aus dem Wasserkreislauf. Dadurch geht der Schmutz in Lösung und steht den Algen wieder zu Verfügung .... was das für Koi bedeutet kannst Dir dann ja ausmalen, denn es gammelt im Sandfilter nur so vor sich hin und das nutzen wieder Bakterien die für Koi ein gesundheitliches Risiko darstellen .....

Bei Koiteichen sollte auch das "Teich"-Volumen einmal die Stunde durch den Filter sein und das 24 Stunden am Tag ... er läuft durch und was das an Pumpenstrom kostet 

Vergiss den Sandfilter und den Pool als Koiteich zu nützen ... als normaler Teich ohne Koi/Stör/__ Waller ... ok ... aber nix desto trotz soll die Filterung immer durchlaufen


----------



## Säscha (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

Ja ok aber wir haben ja den Pool zu Verfügung stehen können wir nicht einfach den Sandfilter mit einem anderen austauschen der das Teichvolumen in 24 Stunden durchläuft speziel für Kois also das man den Pool nutzen kann oder muss man gleich die Variante nehmen und den Pool wegmachen weil vom Teichvolumen reicht er ja für Kois!

MFG
Sascha


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

Sascha nicht in 24 Std. einmal das Teichvolumen durch, sondern einmal das Teichvolumen in der Stunde 

Ob das mit den Anschlüssen geht den Filter ganz einfach austauschen, so einfach wird das net gehen .... da gehört alles ausgetauscht ... Filter, Pumpe und die Rohranschlüsse vom Bodenablauf, Skimmer und die Rückläufe und wie willst du das Nitrat abbauen ohne Pflanzen ... 

Ich denke es ist einfacher einen neuen Teich für Koi zu bauen (Loch hast ja dann schon vom Pool) als ein Pool umzubauen


----------



## Koi-Atrium (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

Hallo Sascha,

ein alter Pool ist OPTIMAL für Koi-Karpfen, gerade durch die geraden Wände.
Da die bunten Fischlein Pflanzen meist nur zerstören, sind Koi-Teiche mit Senkrechten Wandungen und wenig Pflanzen optimal.
Wie Du schon sagst, kannst Du den Pool als Koi-Becken nutzen, wenn Du den Filter gegen einen z.b. Mehrkammerfilter für (anfangs) 30-40000Liter austauschst (bei Fischbesatz immer mindestens die doppelte Filterleistung verwenden).

Ich fahre z.B. bei 10.000L mit einem Pondlife Mehrkammer Bio Teichfilter CBF-350C für bis zu 50.000L und 5m Koi`s und 5 Schildis sehr gut.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeines über den  Koi*

Sorry Thomas ... aber wie baust du Nitrat ab


----------



## Säscha (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pool zum Koi-Teich umbauen?*

Ja dann muss ich ja eigentlich nur den Filter austauschen und fragen ob die Röhren dafür geeignet sind weil normalerweise müsste es ja funktionieren wenn ich den Filter gegen so einen Mehrfachfilter austausche und ich könnte denn ja dann als Schwimmteich nutzen oder?

MFG
Sascha


----------



## fbr (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pool zum Koi-Teich umbauen?*

Hallo Sascha,
die Leitungen (Röhren) sollten nicht das Problem sein wenn der DM passt 
Gegen ein Nutzung als Schwimmteich spricht meiner Meinung nach nichts ich/wir schwimmen auch mit den Fischen 

Welche Farbe hat der Pool?
Eine blauer Schwimmteich sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus 
Könntest ja eine Teichfolie in den Pool legen.

Fotos würden die Hilfe sicher erleichtern.


----------



## Koi-Atrium (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pool zum Koi-Teich umbauen?*

Hallo @ Helmut,

da unser Leitungswasser aus einer Denitrifizierungsanlage der Gemeinde kommt, ist Nitrat kaum vorhanden. Durch regelmäßiges Frischwasser (das Teichwasser wird auch zum Blumengiesen verwendet), Zeolit (im Filter) und einem nicht zu großen Besatz sind Nitrat und auch die übrigen Werte Stabil.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Säscha (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pool zum Koi-Teich umbauen?*

Also der Pool ist wie immer eigentlich blau aber ich leg einfach ne andere Folie drüber dann müsste das kein Problem mehr sein mit der Farbe und ich werde dann mir einen Dreifachkammerfilter besorgen bzw kaufen wie viel kostet den so einen Kammerfilter für die Bedürfnisse  die ich brauch ?


----------



## Koi-Atrium (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pool zum Koi-Teich umbauen?*

Hallo Säscha,

einen Pondlife Mehrkammer Bio Teichfilter CBF-350C bekommst Du für ca: 235,00 EUR.
Empfehlenswert ist passend zu dem Filter einen UVC-Wasserklärer: Premium UVC-Gerät PL 36 Watt (CUV-236) Wasserklärer zu Installieren damit das Wasser Algenfrei und möglichst den Keimgehalt des Wassers in einem gesunden naturnahen Verhältnis aufrecht zu erhalten. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Säscha (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pool zum Koi-Teich umbauen?*

Ok danke erst mal das ihr mir geholfen habt!!!!

MFG
Sascha


----------



## Koi-Atrium (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pool zum Koi-Teich umbauen?*

Kein Problem,

gerne wieder.


Gruß
Thomas


----------

